# Looking for winter time campground suggeations



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

We try to take a trip every year before christmas or betweem Christmas and new years. Its myself,wife, 6yr old and 1yr old daughters. Any body have any good recomendations. We have gone to inks lake, garner st park, and big Bend (before kids). We have a 30ft TT so need more than just tent area and prefer state parks. 
I prefer to watch a burning fire for a week but need something to entertain the kids.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Schriener Park at Kerrville.Lot's of animules,places to eat in Kerrville,and Fredricksburg only 30 minutes north.Full hook-ups for extended stays.Very close to town,but seems like your way out except for some road noise during the day and a couple Lear Jets in the morning.We love the place.The time your talking about should be fantastic with all the Christmas lights on the big houses up in the hills.


----------



## Hunter11 (Jun 26, 2008)

Schriener Park at Kerrville. I would second this. We spent a couple of Christmases there back when we had a 30 amp 5th wheel. Stayed up on the loop on the hill. We have not been back since we went to 50 amp service because all those sites are down by the road.


----------



## OG Donkey (Aug 22, 2007)

Tyler State Park is nice. The TX State Railroad does the Polar Express for the kiddos (Santa and cookies on the train) and Tyler's Caldwell Zoo is awesome! Plenty of fun things to do around there.


----------



## Pilot281 (Aug 14, 2006)

OG Donkey said:


> Tyler State Park is nice. The TX State Railroad does the Polar Express for the kiddos (Santa and cookies on the train) and Tyler's Caldwell Zoo is awesome! Plenty of fun things to do around there.


X2 for the Texas State Railroad Polar Express ride. The Rusk Depot is a great place to camp. Been on the Pol-Ex four times.


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

Ended up going to to Lake Ray Roberts north of Denton. it was a long drive from Houston. the park was nice and had some great bike trails. a nice kids fishing pond that was stocked with rainbow trout. we had a great trip..


----------



## Old sailor (Mar 30, 2014)

You can take your pick up here by us. It will be peaceful and quite guaranteed.


----------

